# Bump on lower jaw



## george1702 (Dec 5, 2007)

My Ternetzi has a bump on its lower jaw. My only guess to why this is happening is it could be an irritation from swimming/running into the glass. I have a 40 breeder and hes only about 6" long. Is this normal? Should I expect the possibility of a parasite? Thanks guys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Chimple-
Can be caused by rubbing the glass,decor,etc,etc....


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah looks chimple


----------



## george1702 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow... Thanks for the fast reply. What can I expect from chimble? will it stay that size for a while or grow? does it go away by itself? how do I prevent it? Much appreciated.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it will disappear in time.. chimple will seem to grow if that part is rub again to glass, decor just like AK said.. you can somehow prevent this by placing some fake/real plants in corners of your aquarium, not spooking your P, having a more bigger space for him to swim to might help also


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

chimples only get about that size so it wont really grow

its from rubbing against things which can indicate the tank is to small or the fish is agressive


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

my sole red had that when he was 6" in a 29G tank and then I moved him over to my larger tank with my larger reds and it took about 2 months for it to go away and I did nothing to the water just let it go away on it's own but it takes time. The plant idea in the corners works well.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Chimple-
> Can be caused by rubbing the glass,decor,etc,etc....


hit the nail on the head.


----------

